# Insurance



## CookiesLady (Apr 27, 2011)

Hello!!!

Ive been looking at different pet insurance options: the first one being Purina Care Pet Health w/Wellness and the second one being PetPlan Gold Plan. . . 

Any recommendations???


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I went with Pet Plan. When comparing, I thought Trupanion was the best. I might switch to that but I already paid for the year with Pet Plan.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Pet Plan has the highest ratings. I have Pet Plan silver which has higher dedutibles and co-pays, but has a more reasonable cost.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

*Pre-existing Conditions*

Does anybody have experience with pre-existing conditions? My boy may have chondrodysplasia, and I am concerned about future medical bills.

So far the vet has only treated him for parasites, kennel cough, and his sensitive tummy, and there is nothing in his medical record - yet - about CD.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

StarrLhasa said:


> Does anybody have experience with pre-existing conditions? My boy may have chondrodysplasia, and I am concerned about future medical bills.
> 
> So far the vet has only treated him for parasites, kennel cough, and his sensitive tummy, and there is nothing in his medical record - yet - about CD.


Pet Plan does cover congenital conditions, but not known pre-existing conditions. If you had a claim for something related to the CD, they would request the vet records for the prior two years to see if it was diagnosed prior to effective coverage date. If you do get a policy from them, read the fine print because this could always change.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Linda, Why do you want to switch to Trupanion? I was also comparing both plans, and I'm curious why you prefer TP?

Kara


----------



## HollyK (May 15, 2011)

I thought about getting insurance for a while, but couldn't decide. Now with my 12 week old Havanese puppy I thought, I better do this for all my dogs. I ended up with Purina Care with wellness for the puppy and regular coverage for my poodle mix and bichon. I liked Trupanion too but they are not able to issue policies in the state of DE at this time. PetPlan had a $200 deductable per claim which was concerning to me. I've only had the insurance a short time so have not had illness or injuries yet (thank goodness) and am accumulating receipts for wellness coverage. Policy says you can ask for pre-existing conditions to be reviewed after 6 months of coverage.


----------

